# City final says no to my chickens



## mbrock (Sep 17, 2014)

New people moved in and have called the city everyday for a month, now I have to get rid of my chickens.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Dang it. I thought you were in an area that allowed them.


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

I can think of a few ways to make their lives miserable to the point that they would gladly accept your chickens 
...I have to much fight in me to just roll over and die

where do you live? subdivision, country neighborhood?


----------



## mbrock (Sep 17, 2014)

I was in area that you could have them but the they changed the rule that chickens were pets and now are livestock. The code enforcement man said that if I put up a privacy fence they can look over it. Apparently a new person moved in and called everyday for over a month. He must have known the rule change


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Are you Grandfathered? Seems to me if you were there for the original wording your birds should not be in jeopardy. Unless you're talking a CCR. Those can be changed on a whim.


----------



## mbrock (Sep 17, 2014)

Code enforcement said no one is grandfathered( Monday I'll call my lawyer Monday


----------



## mbrock (Sep 17, 2014)

I can have up to five pot belly pigs though


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

mbrock said:


> I can have up to five pot belly pigs though


Having had both pigs and chickens, I would pick chickens any day. Pigs STINK!


----------



## mbrock (Sep 17, 2014)

Well the city ordinance says that if the kids are in 4 h they can have chickens. So now we will have to try that.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Since the kids like the chickens it might be easier than you think to get them to help save the chickens. 

I take it you didn't all your attorney? 

I lived in a place in Fairfax County VA. Homes in the 500K range and smack in the middle of them was a small cattle operation. The people who bought those 500K home knowing the farmer was there were told to shut up when they whined, he had been there 50 years and was grandfathered and there was nothing they could do about it.


----------



## mbrock (Sep 17, 2014)

The lawyer said that the best way was to go 4 h and then the city will still write a situation. When they do he write them a letter and the the city will say it's ok as long as they are in 4H. They want to scare people from having any. Most people stop because they don't want the trouble of dealing with the city and that $1000 fine is one that will stop you.


----------



## Cowchickfarmer (Sep 10, 2014)

mbrock said:


> New people moved in and have called the city everyday for a month, now I have to get rid of my chickens.


I'm very sorry I remember showing you the Maran x buff orpington very very sorry people can't have chickens but they sure get drugs.


----------



## mbrock (Sep 17, 2014)

I have my two buff Orpingtons going 5 mins up the road in exchange for care of their hens so that's not so bad. The little ones are in the the garage to grow out some while every thing gets worked out. Which I think it will be.


----------



## mbrock (Sep 17, 2014)

We are allowed the girls but we gave the others away so new ones. The kids have to be in 4 h in order to have chickens in the city


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I wonder if the neighbor that complained could be told that if the chickens go, you'll have to get 5 pigs because you like the pets! Why would a neighborhood allow 5 pigs?

I live in a very big pigeon neighborhood. People have pigeon coops as big as their houses. I'm not going to worry about my roosters (not allowed) because the restrictions state that you can only have 20 pigeons (not 1k). That would be a major mess. 

When I was a kid someone complained about my father's picket fence he put up. The complaint was stopped because the restriction was about not having anything 10 feet from the side of the road. But that meant the neighbor's giant Balsam trees would have to be cut in half, LOL and the complaint just went away.


----------

